# απεύθυνση



## ilias (Feb 7, 2013)

Να με να συγχωρείτε αλλά δεν βρήκα κάποιο νήμα αφιερωμένο στην _απεύθυνση _και έτσι είπα να _απευθυνθώ _στην λεξιλογία μπας και μου _απευθύνει _κάποιος ένα μήνυμα που να διαφωτίζει την ερμηνεία και χρήση της λέξης αυτής. 

Αφορμή στάθηκε η εξής φράση του κ.Γ.Μηλιού κατά τη διάρκεια της εκπομπής ΕΥΘΕΩΣ του ΣΚΑΙ, προ μίας ώρας περίπου, η οποία (αν δεν απατώμαι) ήταν: "[...] εμείς θα κάνουμε μια _απεύθυνση _στην κοινωνία".

Το ομολογώ. Πρώτα έψαξα στον γκούγκλη και έπειτα στην λεξιλογία. Ο γκούγκλης λοιπόν μου έβγαλε πάνω-πάνω αυτό το σύνδεσμο, όπου ο Dr Moshe θεωρεί ότι:


> Θα σας ενδιαφέρει να μάθετε ότι ο όρος ἀπεύθυνσις, αν και δεν είναι κοινός στη Νέα Ελληνική, συναντάται ήδη στα ελληνιστικά κείμενα με τη σημασία «ίσιωμα, διόρθωση, επανόρθωση». Φυσικά, η σύγχρονη σημασία οφείλεται σε επίδραση ξένων όρων, αλλά η λέξη ικανοποιεί το μορφολογικό σχήμα: απευθύνω > απεύθυνση, όπως και διευθύνω > διεύθυνση, κατευθύνω > κατεύθυνση.


Το "Lexilogia search" μου επέστρεψε εκατοντάδες νήματα εκ των οποίων τα πρώτα 3-4 που έκανα τον κόπο να κοιτάξω δεν περιείχαν την εν λόγω λέξη οπότε υπέθεσα ότι είτε κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το ψαχτήρι αυτό είτε (το πιθανότερο; ) κάτι λάθος έκανα εγώ.
Το Εννοιόλεξο, το ΛΚΝ, το Lexiscope, ο Μπαμπινιώτης ουδέν..
Η Βικιπαίδεια αυτό:


> Μεταξύ των αρμοδιοτήτων του συγκαταλέγονται ο διορισμός του Πρωθυπουργού, των λοιπών μελών της Κυβέρνησης και των υφυπουργών, η ανάθεση διερευνητικών εντολών για τη δυνατότητα σχηματισμού Κυβέρνησης που να απολαύει της εμπιστοσύνης της Βουλής, η απαλλαγή της Κυβέρνησης από τα καθήκοντά της, η σύγκληση της Βουλής σε σύνοδο, η διάλυση της Βουλής και η προκήρυξη εκλογών, η έκδοση και δημοσίευση των ψηφισμένων από τη Βουλή νομοσχεδίων ή προτάσεων νόμου προκειμένου να καταστούν νόμοι του κράτους, η αναπομπή στη Βουλή ψηφισμένου νομοσχεδίου ή πρότασης νόμου, η έκδοση διαταγμάτων και πράξεων νομοθετικού περιεχομένου, η προκήρυξη δημοψηφίσματος, η _απεύθυνση _διαγγελμάτων προς το λαό και η χάρη, μετατροπή ή μετριασμός των ποινών που έχουν επιβληθεί από τα δικαστήρια.


Και, τέλος, το ψαχτήρι άνωθεν του "Lexilogia search" μου επέστρεψε αυτή τη συζήτηση όπου ο κ.Σαραντάκος είχε πει:


> Λέγεται πάντως τα τελευταία χρόνια και η απεύθυνση.


για του απαντήσει ο drsiebenmal ότι:


> Εγώ πρώτη φορά το μαθαίνω σήμερα, κι ας έχει 43000+ (λέει) γκουγκλιές!


(σημ: τουλάχιστον ο drsiebenmal το έμαθε δυο χρόνια νωρίτερα από μένα)
και να δοθεί (επιτέλους; ) η "υπόσχεση" για ανάλυση του θέματος _εν ευθέτω χρόνω_ (από τον κ.Νίκελ):


> Και για την απεύθυνση, χωριστό νήμα, άλλη ώρα.


κ.Νίκελ, ήρθε η ώρα; Ή μήπως έχει έρθει προ πολλού και δεν το αντιλήφθηκα;:inno:


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2013)

Αφού έφερες την ώρα, Ilias, να πιάσουμε απ' την αρχή εκείνον το μίτο (από το νήμα για το outreach):



sarant said:


> Λέγεται πάντως τα τελευταία χρόνια και η απεύθυνση.





drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ πρώτη φορά το μαθαίνω σήμερα, κι ας έχει 43000+ (λέει) γκουγκλιές!





daeman said:


> Κι εγώ τώρα το πρωτοβλέπω. Ευχαριστώ, Σαράντ.
> Αν και το δαιμόνιό μου με τραβάει απ' το μανίκι, θυμίζοντάς μου το απευθυσμένο, το σκασμένο.





mikenakis said:


> Το 43000+ είναι «κατά προσέγγιση» μόνο, και μερικές φορές απέχει πάρα πολύ από την πραγματικότητα. Αν δοκιμάσεις να κοιτάξεις τις επόμενες σελίδες των αποτελεσμάτων θα φτάσεις σύντομα στο τέλος τους, και θα δεις ότι τα αποτελέσματα στην πραγματικότητα είναι μόνο 603. Βέβαια, κι αυτά πολλά μου φαίνονται για μια τόσο περίεργη λέξη.



706 γκουγλιές σήμερα για την "απεύθυνση".



nickel said:


> ... Και για την _απεύθυνση_, χωριστό νήμα, άλλη ώρα.



Και μια χρήση εδώ - συμπτωματικά, στο νήμα για το αντίθετο της επαναφοράς, το twist retention - που, αντίθετα με ότι έλεγα αποπάνω με λαδί όμως, λαδιές, μου φαίνεται φυσιολογική:



Themis said:


> ... Ακούγεται βέβαια πολύ τεχνικό στα ελληνικά και, αν τα συμφραζόμενα της Παλάβρας φανερώνουν απεύθυνση σε γενικό κοινό, θα μπορούσε ίσως να εξεταστεί και η προσφυγή σε υπερώνυμο. ...



Ίσως επειδή:



Dr Moshe said:


> Οι νεολογισμοί χρειάζονται ειδικές συνθήκες για να διαδοθούν και τίποτε δεν εγγυάται ότι αυτό θα συμβεί με τον όρο που σχολιάσατε. Εντούτοις, ο σχηματισμός του είναι σωστός και καλύπτει σημασιολογικό κενό.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 7, 2013)

Τελικά δεν κατάλαβα: μιλάμε για _απεύθυνση_ με την έννοια του ισιώματος, ή ως ουσιαστικό του _απευθύνω_; Στην πρώτη περίπτωση, έχουμε μια χαρά ζευγάρι: _ευθειάζω_ / _ευθειασμός_. Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση, δεν θα πρέπει να διακρίνουμε μεταξύ _απευθύνω_ και _απευθύνομαι_; Το _κάνω απεύθυνση_ δεν θα χρειάζεται αντικείμενο (π.χ. «του λόγου»), αφού προέρχεται από το _απευθύνω_;


----------



## bernardina (Feb 7, 2013)

Ναι, και σε μένα αυτή η απεύθυνση δημιουργεί συνειρμούς απευθυσμένου. Και υποψιάζομαι πως θα μου σκαλώνει στο λαρύγγι όποτε την ακούω. Θεωρώ βαρβαρισμό το _κάνω απεύθυνση_. Αλήθεια, όπως λέει και ο harvatis, γιατί όχι _απευθύνομαι_;

Ok, now, I'll do the talking and you'll do the listening. Εγώ θα κάνω την απεύθυνση κι εσύ θα κάνεις το άκουσμα. Και μετά το αποφάσισμα και το ψήφισμα. 
Why not?
Nice! :huh:


----------



## sarant (Feb 7, 2013)

Η απεύθυνση είναι χρήσιμος όρος, αλλά όχι όπως τον χρησιμοποιεί ο Μηλιός. Δεν "κάνω απεύθυνση", απευθύνομαι -ξενίζει βέβαια λίγο περισσότερο απ'ό,τι τα ανάλογά του (π.χ. κάνω πρόσκληση).


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 7, 2013)

Το _κάνω απεύθυνση_ ήταν ένα ακραίο παράδειγμα, για να δούμε τη σύνταξη μιας απλής πρότασης. Αν π.χ. λέγαμε «Κατά την απεύθυνση του Χ στο κοινό...», θα ήταν σωστό; Αφού ο Χ δεν _απεύθυνε_ αλλά _απευθύνθηκε_.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 7, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Το _κάνω απεύθυνση_ ήταν ένα ακραίο παράδειγμα, για να δούμε τη σύνταξη μιας απλής πρότασης. Αν π.χ. λέγαμε «Κατά την απεύθυνση του Χ στο κοινό...», θα ήταν σωστό; Αφού ο Χ δεν _απεύθυνε_ αλλά _απευθύνθηκε_.



Μια ιστορική... απεύθυνση  

(Προσπαθώ να βρω τρόπο να χωνέψω τη λέξη, αλλά τίποτα...) :s


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Δεν τον έχω χρησιμοποιήσει το νεολογισμό, αλλά θυμάμαι ότι μου άρεσε ο τρόπος που τον χρησιμοποίησε ο Θέμης («αν τα συμφραζόμενα της Παλάβρας φανερώνουν απεύθυνση σε γενικό κοινό»). Δεν υπάρχει κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα ως προς τη φιλοξενία και των δύο σημασιών, του «απευθύνω» και του «απευθύνομαι», όπως γίνεται με μερικές εκατοντάδες ουσιαστικά, π.χ. _διάσπαση_, ορισμένες φορές με διαφορετικές ορθογραφίες, π.χ. _εξασθένιση / εξασθένηση_ (στο οποίο δεν βοηθά το _απευθύνω_ — το βλέπουμε μόνο σε ρήματα που έχουν δύο τύπους, τον ένα απ' αυτούς σε -_ίζω_, και δεν το βλέπουμε σε εκατοντάδες άλλα ρήματα) .


----------



## ilias (Feb 8, 2013)

sarant said:


> Η απεύθυνση είναι χρήσιμος όρος, αλλά όχι όπως τον χρησιμοποιεί ο Μηλιός. Δεν "κάνω απεύθυνση", απευθύνομαι -ξενίζει βέβαια λίγο περισσότερο απ'ό,τι τα ανάλογά του (π.χ. κάνω πρόσκληση).


Μήπως θα μπορούσατε να δώσετε κάποια παραδείγματα ορθής ή, εν πάσει περιπτώσει, ενδεικνυόμενης χρήσης; Ας πούμε, θα μπορούσε η _απεύθυνση _να είναι το αντικείμενο μετά από κάποιο ρήμα ή όχι; Η χρήση της Βικιπαίδειας (στο απόσπασμα που παρέθεσα πιο πάνω) είναι ορθή;


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2013)

ilias said:


> Το "Lexilogia search" μου επέστρεψε εκατοντάδες νήματα



Δεν λειτουργεί σωστά η μηχανή αυτή, γι' αυτό προσθέσαμε αποπάνω την αναζήτηση με τον μεγεθυντικό φακό, που είναι η αναζήτηση που κάνει το Google.


----------



## ilias (Feb 8, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνιση.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 3, 2013)

Επειδή διαπίστωσα και αλλού μια αδικαιολόγητη αλλεργία απέναντι στην _απεύθυνση_, ας καταγράψω και εδώ κάποια ευρήματα που δείχνουν ότι, με ακριβώς τη σημερινή σημασία της, καθόλου νεολογισμός δεν είναι η _απεύθυνση_ και δηλώνει το προφανές: “η ενέργεια και/ή το αποτέλεσμα του απευθύνω / απευθύνομαι (με τη σημερινή σημασία των ρημάτων αυτών)”.
1900, δικαστ. εφημ. Θέμις, σελ. 660, ευρετήριο νομολογίας: «απεύθυνσις κατά δανειστού και οφειλέτου»
16/02/1905, εφημ. Σκριπ, σελ. 1: «Πολυάριθμος ομάς εκ των μελών της κοινότητος, συνέταξεν αναφοράν προς τον Τσάρον, διά της οποίας λέγει ότι αι αιματηραί τραγωδίαι της Πετρουπόλεως, της Άπω Ανατολής και του Κρεμλίνου καταδεικνύουσιν ότι αι παρούσαι της χώρας συνθήκαι είνε ανώμαλοι και ότι πρέπει να ζητηθή νέον της καταστάσεως φάρμακον, και ως τοιούτον η απεύθυνσις αύτη προτείνει την κλήσιν των αντιπροσώπων της ρωσσικής κοινωνίας, όπως διευθετήσουν τα πράγματα κατά τρόπον τοιούτον, ώστε να μη επαναληφθώσιν εις το μέλλον παρόμοια γεγονότα.»
1923, δικαστ. εφημ. Θέμις, σελ. 18, ευρετήριο νομολογίας: «απεύθυνσις κατά προσεπικληθέντος και παρεμβάντος»
1923, Εφημερίς της Ελληνικής και Γαλλικής Νομολογίας, σελ. 323, ευρετήριο νομολογίας: «μη απεύθυνσις εφέσεως κατά πάντων διαδίκων»
1953, Η κυρωτική λειτουργία του Δικαίου ως προφύλαξις / Κωνσταντίνος Δεσποτόπουλος, σελ. 202: «Έπειτα, επί ωρισμένων ιδία ποινών, είναι απαραίτητον, εφ’ όσον είναι δυνατόν, κατά την στιγμήν ή, κυρίως, κατά την διάρκειαν της εκτελέσεως αυτών, να μη συμβαίνη, ώστε να γεννώνται, λόγω των εν γένει συνθηκών αυτής, εις τον διά της ποινής πληττόμενον τοιαύται ψυχικαί συνέπειαι —π.χ. αγανάκτησις, μίσος, αορίστου μάλιστα απευθύνσεως—, οίαι μοιραίως επιφέρουν ολικήν ή μερικήν εξουδετέρωσιν του εκ της εκτελέσεως της ποινής προσδοκωμένου ψυχολογικού προς —ειδικήν— πρόληψιν εξαναγκασμού.»
14/12/1963, πρόταση του Προϊσταμένου της Εισαγγελίας Πρωτοδικών Θεσσαλονίκης κ. Στυλ. Μπούτη για την υπόθεση των αιματηρών επεισοδίων της 22ας Μαΐου: «[…] και επήλθεν ο θάνατος του ειρημένου παθόντος τας πρωινάς ώρας της 27ης Μαΐου 1963, ούτως από κοινού, καθ’ α προερρέθη, μετά των συγκατηγορουμένων του Εμμανουήλ Καπελώνη, Ξενοφώντος Γιοσμά και άλλων αγνώστων μέχρι στιγμής τη ανακρίσει συνενόχων του διά κοινής προσπαθείας, αλλά και κατ’ ιδίαν έκαστος εκ προθέσεως προεκάλεσαν εις τους ανωτέρω δράστας (φυσικούς αυτουργούς) διά συμβουλών, πειθούς, φορτικότητος, παροχής και υποσχέσεως δώρων, εκφράσεως επιθυμίας και δι’ απευθύνσεως της προσταγής προς τον οδηγόν του θανατηφόρου τρικύκλου Σπυρίδωνα Κοτζαμάνην επί λέξεσι “βάλε εμπρός, τι κάθεσε, έρχονται”, εν τη εννοία της υποδείξεως προς εκκίνησιν του τρικύκλου διά την πρόσπτωσίν του κατά του διερχομένου παθόντος Γρηγορίου Λαμπράκη, […].»
29/12/1964, διατακτικό του βουλεύματος του Συμβουλίου Πλημμελειοδικών Θεσσαλονίκης για τα γεγονότα της 22ας Μαΐου 1963: «Από της ενάρξεως των ομιλιών τούτων […] ήρξαντο και αι, εις μεγαλυτέραν έκτασιν, αποδοκιμασίαι των εκτός του μεγάρου και εις τα πέριξ πεζοδρόμια συγκεντρωθέντων αντιφρονούντων διά της απευθύνσεως ύβρεων, συνθημάτων και απειλών κατά των εντός της αιθούσης συγκεντρωμένων […].»
24/05/1972, αποφάσεις 2337/1972 και 2338/1972 Πολυμελούς Πρωτοδικείου Αθηνών: «Η δ’ έννοια του “διαδίκου” εν αυτή λαμβάνεται ουχί μόνον βάσει του τυπικού κριτηρίου, ήτοι της κατ’ αυτού απευθύνσεως της αιτήσεως, αλλά βάσει της αυθορμήτου ή μετά κλήσιν προσελεύσεώς του εις την αναφερομένην εις αυτόν δίκην […].»
1973, Αναμνηστικός τόμος καθηγητού Εμμ. Μιχελάκη (Ένωση Ελλήνων Δικονομολόγων), σελ. 508: «Ζήτημα γεννάται εάν είναι απαραίτητος η απεύθυνσις της αιτήσεως ή τουλάχιστον η επίδοσης αύτης μετά κλήσεως προς συζήτησιν προς τους αναγγελθέντας νομίμως και εμπροθέσμως δανειστάς.»
1999, Νομικά ζητήματα θρησκευτικής ετερότητας στην Ελλάδα / επιμ. Δημήτρης Χριστόπουλος (Κριτική), σελ. 147: «[…] η ΟΕΕ επιχειρεί να ενισχύσει τον ιδεολογικό της ρόλο με έντονη έκφραση εθνικιστικών τάσεων και με απόπειρες για κοινωνική παρέμβαση, δηλ. για μαζική απεύθυνση στους πολίτες, στους οποίους παρέχει ιδεολογικές υπηρεσίες, επιχειρώντας να δείξει […].»
31/10-01/11/2003, Ευαγγελικά 1901 - Ορεστειακά 1903: νεωτερικές πιέσεις και κοινωνικές αντιστάσεις / επιμ. Ουρανία Καϊάφα (Εταιρεία Σπουδών Νεοελληνικού Πολιτισμού και Γενικής Παιδείας — Σχολή Μωραΐτη), σελ. 140: «Π.χ., η Κλυταιμνήστρα σαφώς μπαίνει μέσα για το φόνο, μετά την απεύθυνσή της στην Κασσάνδρα, αλλά πουθενά δεν δηλώνεται αυτό στο χειρόγραφο.»
2007, Ιστορία της Ελλάδας του 20ού αιώνα : Β΄ Παγκόσμιος Πόλεμος, Κατοχή, Αντίσταση 1940-1945 / επιμ. Χρήστος Χατζηιωσήφ, Προκόπης Παπαστράτης (Βιβλιόραμα), σελ. 48: «Η κοινωνική τους απεύθυνση και το πολιτικό στελεχικό τους δυναμικό συγκροτούνταν κυρίως από νέους διανοουμένους, πολιτευτές και φοιτητές αλλά και μικρούς επιχειρηματίες. Κοινό χαρακτηριστικό όλων η ιδεολογική ασάφεια, η απουσία οργανωτικών δομών, η συσπείρωση γύρω από κάποια έντυπα, που εκθείαζαν ενέργειες δολιοφθοράς οι οποίες συνήθως δεν γίνονταν, ή προγράμματα με χαρακτηριστικό τη γενικόλογη πολυσυλλεκτική απεύθυνση.»
2006, Παλαμάς, Καρυωτάκης, Σεφέρης, Ελύτης : Η διαρκής ανεπάρκεια της ποίησης / Έλλη Φιλοκύπρου (Ελληνικά Γράμματα), σελ. 120: «Μια αιτία του περιορισμού της ανιχνεύεται ίσως στο ερώτημα στο οποίο οδηγείται η απεύθυνση του ομιλητή προς την ψυχή του: “μάταιη ψυχή, στο πέλαγο, στο αγέρι τί θα πεις;/ ω, τί θα πεις, στενή καρδιά, στη χλωμή δύση αγνάντια;” Τα όσα θα καλούνταν να πει η ψυχή αφορούν μάλλον έναν απολογισμό, τον οποίο δεν μπορεί να κάνει.»
2004, περιοδ. Ελληνικά, τόμος 54, τεύχος 2ο (Εταιρεία Μακεδονικών Σπουδών), Διακειμενικά και ανθρωπολογικά στοιχεία στην Ευγένα του Θεόδωρου Μοντσελέζε / Γιώργος Πεφάνης, σελ. 295: «Στις συνήθεις εισαγωγικές προσφωνήσεις των νεκρών αντιστοιχεί η εισαγωγική για το δεύτερο μέρος προσφώνηση στον εαυτό, με την τριπλή παρουσία του συναισθηματικά φορτισμένου “Οϊμένα” (στ. 653, 655). Η καταληκτική προσφώνηση γίνεται έμμεσα με την απεύθυνση προς τον Χάρο (στ. 759-760). Οι δύο αυτές προσφωνήσεις πλαισιώνουν το κυρίως αφηγηματικό τμήμα του θρήνου, έτσι ώστε να ισχύει και εδώ η τυπική τριαδική δομή: εισαγωγική προσφώνηση - κύριο αφηγηματικό τμήμα - καταληκτική προσαγόρευση.»
2005, Γιώργος Λίκος: μια παρουσίαση / ανθολ.-επιμ. Χρήστος Δανιήλ (Γαβριηλίδης), σελ. 26: «Κάποια άλλα σημεία που αποτελούν χαρακτηριστικά του έργου του Λίκου και που, αν και εντοπίζονται και στο έργο των υπολοίπων μεταπολεμικών ποιητών, λαμβάνουν ιδιαίτερη ανάπτυξη και συντελούν στη διαμόρφωση της προσωπικής του ποιητικής είναι α) η εμφάνιση του ιστορικοκοινωνικού πλαισίου, β) ο εξομολογητικός τόνος και η απεύθυνση στο δεύτερο πρόσωπο και γ) η ιδιαίτερη και έντονη εικονοπλαστική του ικανότητα.»
2008, Five seasons of the Russian avant-garde (Κρατικό Μουσείο Σύγχρονης Τέχνης — Μουσείο Κυκλαδικής Τέχνης), σελ. 170: «Περιορίζοντας τη χρωματική του κλίμακα στα καθαρά χρώματα —κόκκινο, λευκό και μαύρο— ανέδειξε τη βασική κονστρουκτιβιστική παλέτα της επαναστατικής τέχνης, εγκαινιάζοντας μία νέα πολιτισμική παράδοση με εξαιρετική διεισδυτικότητα και ανθεκτικότητα καθώς εξασφάλιζε μέσω της λιτής μορφολογίας την άμεση απεύθυνση και ερμηνεία του εκπεμπόμενου μηνύματος.»
2007, Στέφανος: τιμητική προσφορά στον Βάλτερ Πούχνερ / επιμ. Ιωσήφ Βιβιλάκης (Ergo), σελ. 991: «Εάν ένας δραματικός διάλογος, για να είναι καλός, πρέπει να χαρακτηρίζεται από οικονομία των μέσων (των διατυπώσεων, των περιγραφών, των αφηγήσεων ή των απευθύνσεων), ο περιεκτικός στοχασμός ανάγει μοιραία αυτήν την οικονομία σε απόλυτη αρχή. Μας το δείχνουν ο Δάσκαλος στο _Παραμύθι χωρίς όνομα_ (σ. 87): “Οι ήρωες κι οι μάρτυρες θένε ιδέες για να γεννηθούνε...”, η Κλυταιμνήστρα στο Γράμμα στον Ορέστη (σ. 27): “Εμάς τις γυναίκες μας αφήνουν να διαλέγουμε μόνο το νυφικό μας, […]”.»
Και από τον Εθνικό Θησαυρό της Ελληνικής Γλώσσας (ΕΘΕΓ) του Ινστιτούτου Επεξεργασίας του Λόγου (ΙΕΛ):

Γιατί τόσο η επιθυμία-μου όσο και ο φόβος-μου έχουνε συγκεκριμένη κατεύθυνση και απεύθυνση.
Εδώ, τα πράγματα είναι πολύ πιο κοινωνικά, η απεύθυνση συλλογική, η μνήμη παρούσα και οι συμπεριφορές συνειδητές στον ιστορικό και τον παρόντα χρόνο, με διαδικασίες πολύ πιο άμεσες, αφού το έργο το δημιουργεί ο καλλιτέχνης στη συγκεκριμένη στιγμή, αλλά θα μπορούσε να το είχε δημιουργήσει και ένας ολόκληρος λαός που λειτουργεί κάτω από κοινούς τρόπους στην ψυχαγωγία.
Επομένως, με το δεδομένο ότι δεν έχει υποχρέωση ο Βουλευτής να προσέλθει στην προκαταρκτική εξέταση, η μόνη ασφαλιστική δικλίδα της σοβαρής απεύθυνσης μιας αίτησης προς τη Βουλή είναι η ρύθμιση η οποία γίνεται, ότι δηλαδή ο εισαγγελέας του Αρείου Πάγου απευθύνεται στη Βουλή και ζητεί να δοθεί η άδεια για την ποινική δίωξη.


----------



## sarant (Jul 5, 2013)

Μπράβο για τη δουλειά σου! Συμφωνώ πως υπάρχει αλλεργία και πως είναι αδικαιολόγητη. (Συχνά, οι ίδιοι που βγάζουν σπυράκια με το διακύβευμα και την απεύθυνση παραπονιούνται για λεξιπενία).

Νεολογισμός δεν είναι η απεύθυνση, αλλά κάποιες χρήσεις της δεν καλύπτονται από τον ορισμό "ενέργεια και αποτέλεσμα του απευθύνω-ομαι". Πάντως, οι επόμενες εκδόσεις των λεξικών θα έπρεπε να έχουν το λήμμα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 5, 2013)

Καταρχάς ευχαριστώ για το "μπράβο". :) Υπάρχουν και πολλά άλλα ευρήματα σε διαφορετικά πεδία, όπως είναι λ.χ. αυτό των πολιτικών επιστημών και της κοινωνιολογίας, όπου πράγματι οι σημασίες διαφοροποιούνται, αλλά δεν πήρα την πρωτοβουλία να τις ξεκαθαρίσω με αντίστοιχους ορισμούς κλπ διότι έχω άγνοια αυτών των χώρων. Θέλησα πάντως να αποστοχοποιήσω τη λέξη κι ελπίζω σε κάποιον βαθμό να συνεισέφερα σε αυτό — και τώρα να μπορούμε πλέον ανενόχλητοι να δουλέψουμε πάνω στη διάκριση των διαφόρων σημασιών της, να δώσουμε και λίγη μασημένη τροφή στον λεξικογράφο τού εγγύς (θέλω να ελπίζω) μέλλοντος.


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2019)

Με αφορμή την πολιτική επικαιρότητα, ας αναφέρουμε ότι η λέξη έχει μπει στα νεότερα λεξικά:

Λεξικό της Ακαδημίας

*απεύθυνση *ουσ. (θηλ.) (απαιτ. λεξιλόγ.) 1. ενέργεια που στοχεύει στην κινητοποίηση του ενδιαφέροντος και τη δραστηριοποίηση ομάδων ή των αρμοδίων: δημόσια/ευρεία/κοινωνική/μονομερής/πολιτική/συστηματική ~. στους/(σπανιότ.) προς τους τοπικούς φορείς. Η μαζική ~ της τηλεόρασης (στο ευρύ κοινό). Μήνυμα ειρήνης διεθνούς ~ης. Πρωτοβουλίες και ~ύνσεις. Βλ. απήχηση. 2. εκφορά λόγου με συγκεκριμένο αποδέκτη. Πβ. προσφώνηση. [< μτγν. απεύθυνσις ‘διευθέτηση’, γαλλ. adressage]

ΜΗΛΝΕΓ-Πατάκης

*απεύθυνση *και <λόγ.> *απεύθυνσις*, *η* (ουσ.).

*1) *(+γεν.πράγμ. και πρόθ. _σε_, _προς_ {+αιτ.προσ.}) 
Το να στείλει κάποιος γραπτό ή προφορικό μήνυμα σε κπν, συνήθως επισήμως, με σκοπό να διατυπώσει απόψεις, να υποβάλει αιτήματα ή να θέσει ερωτήματα, να προτρέψει, να κάνει προτάσεις, να εξηγήσει κτ, να εκφράσει τα συναισθήματά του κτλ.
Χρήσεις:
_απεύθυνση ερωτημάτων από το κοινό προς τους ομιλητές_ | _η απεύθυνση διαγγέλματος από τον πρωθυπουργό προς τον ελληνικό λαό_ | _απεύθυνση έκκλησης προς τις αρχές_ | _απεύθυνση πρόσκλησης συμμετοχής στο σωματείο εργαζομένων_ 

*2) *(+γεν.προσ. και πρόθ. _σε_, _προς_ {+αιτ.}) 
Το να έλθει κάποιος σε επικοινωνία με κπν ή να στραφεί σε κπν, προφορικά ή γραπτά, συνήθως για μια πληροφορία, για τη διατύπωση ερωτημάτων ή απόψεων, για την υποβολή αιτήματος, για βοήθεια, για κάποια συναλλαγή, για κάποια δήλωσή του κτλ.
Χρήσεις:
_απεύθυνση του προέδρου προς τα μέλη του κόμματος_ | _η απεύθυνση των κομμάτων στους ψηφοφόρους_ | _απεύθυνση εκπαιδευτικών σε παιδιά νηπιακής ηλικίας_ 
_ «Κείμενο απεύθυνσης στις συνελεύσεις γειτονιάς»_ (διαδίκτυο) 
_«Απεύθυνση της Λαϊκής Συνέλευσης σε τοπικά μαγαζιά για την κάλυψη αναγκών»_ (διαδίκτυο)
*
3) *(κατ’ επέκτ.)
Η αποστολή ενός μηνύματος κυρίως με τρόπους και ενέργειες πέραν της γλωσσικής επικοινωνίας
Χρήσεις :
_«Αριστερή ψήφος διπλής απεύθυνσης»_ (στο διαδίκτυο, τίτλος άρθρου του Γ. Ρούση, «topontiki.gr») 
_«Πρόκειται λοιπόν κυρίως για κρίση κοινωνικής απεύθυνσης και πολιτικού προσανατολισμού του ΠΑΣΟΚ, η οποία είχε αποτέλεσμα να “χάσει την ψυχή του” και μαζί της το 1/5 της εκλογικής του δύναμης μετά το 1993»_ (διαδίκτυο)

[ΕΤΥΜ σημασ. δάν.: < ελνστ. _ἀπεύθυνσις_ ‘προσαρμογή, διευθέτηση’ με προσαρμ. στη δημοτική < γαλλ. _adressage_].​


----------



## sarant (Feb 27, 2019)

Μπράβο και για την έρευνα και για το ότι βρήκες τρόπο να κοπυπαστώνεις από το ΜΗΛΝΕΓ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 27, 2019)

Τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει στο κοπιπάστωμα από το ΜΗΛΝΕΓ; Πολύ απλό είναι.


----------



## sarant (Feb 27, 2019)

Είναι απλό; Κάποιο λάθος θα κάνω τότε.


----------



## nickel (Feb 28, 2019)

sarant said:


> Είναι απλό; Κάποιο λάθος θα κάνω τότε.



Όχι και τόσο απλό. Το αντέγραψα σε Word (αυτό είναι πράγματι απλό), καθάρισα κάποια πράγματα και στη συνέχεια αντικατέστησα τα πλάγια και τα έντονα με τους κωδικούς της html.

Find: Italic (πατάς Control-I στο πεδίο του Word)
Replace with:

```
[i]^&[/i]
```

Find: Bold (πατάς Control-B στο πεδίο του Word)
Replace with:

```
[b]^&[/b]
```


----------



## sarant (Feb 28, 2019)

Στο σημερινό άρθρο κλέβω ασύστολα δυο σημειώματα τούτου του θρεντ:
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2019/02/28/apefthinsi/


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2019)

Χάριν λεξικογραφικής πληρότητας, ιδού και μερικά ευρήματα από τράπεζα νομικών πληροφοριών:

και τα τυχόν ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά του κοινού *απεύθυνσής* τους (λ.χ. παιδικό ή νεανικό κοινό
ΥΠΟΥΡΓΙΚΕΣ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΕΙΣ - 4774/Ι - 1998 - 0 - 11.03.1998

γ) Αρμοδιότητες Τμήματος Σχέσεων Κράτους-Πολίτη
Η επιμέλεια άμεσης διαβίβασης των αναφορών παραπόνων των πολιτών στις καθ' ύλην αρμόδιες οργανικές μονάδες του Υπουργείου Δικαιοσύνης και η *απεύθυνση* αιτιολογημένων απαντήσεων προς τους αναφέροντες πολίτες εντός των τασσομένων από τον νόμο προθεσμιών.
ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟΥ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΣΥΝΗΣ - 2000 - 18 - 17.02.2000

η επιτακτική ανάγκη εκ νέου *απεύθυνσης* της ελληνικής παιδείας και του πολιτισμού στους πολίτες του κόσμου
ΕΙΣΗΓΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΚΘΕΣΕΙΣ - 4027 - 2011 - 0 - 04.11.2011

δ. Η *απεύθυνση* συστάσεων και οδηγιών στα παραπάνω πρόσωπα για την αντιμετώπιση των κινδύνων που έχουν εντοπιστεί.
ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ - 218/2/22-9-2016 - 2016 - 8 - 21.10.2016

(γ) Την *απεύθυνση* των υπηρεσιών από φυσικό ή νομικό πρόσωπο εντός της αγοράς («προς το κοινό») και όχι σε ιδιωτική βάση.
ΕΙΣΗΓΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΚΘΕΣΕΙΣ - 4497 - 2017 - 0 - 13.11.2017​


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2019)

> [ΕΤΥΜ σημασ. δάν.: < ελνστ. _ἀπεύθυνσις_ ‘προσαρμογή, διευθέτηση’ με προσαρμ. στη δημοτική < γαλλ. _adressage_].


Μάλλον θα πρέπει να διορθωθεί στο ΜΗΛΝΕΓ η χρονολόγηση της πρώτης εμφάνισης της λέξης και να γίνει «μτγν.» όπως στον Δημητράκο και το Χρηστικό, μια και η λέξη εμφανίζεται τρεις φορές στην ιατρική εγκυκλοπαίδεια του Παύλου του Αιγινίτη τον 7ο αιώνα.


----------



## Kathrin (Mar 3, 2019)

Kalησπέρα! Θα προσθέσω σχετικά με την απεύθυνση που καταγράφεται ως λήμμα στο ΜΗΛΝΕΓ ότι ο Συντονιστής έδωσε απάντηση σε συζήτηση στο FB. Μάλιστα την παραθέτω αυτολεξεί: ''Η ελληνιστική περίοδος καλύπτει συμβατικά από τον 3ο αι. π.Χ. ως τον 3ο/6ο αι. μ.Χ. Είναι σαφές ότι τα χρονολογικά αυτά όρια εν πολλοίς αποτελούν μια τεχνητή διάκριση και, ιδιαίτερα όταν αναφερόμαστε σε μεταιχμιακά φαινόμενα, θα πρέπει να λαμβάνονται υπόψη κι άλλα κριτήρια, όπως το είδος του κειμένου, το είδος της γλώσσας του κειμένου κτλ.. Αν ένας συγγραφέας λόγου χάρη του 7ου αι. μ.Χ. γράφει μια επιστημονική πραγματεία σε (αυστηρή) αρχαΐζουσα, τότε χρειάζεται προσοχή για το πού θα την εντάξουμε. Ένα παράδειγμα θα μπορούσε να είναι η λέξη "απεύθυνσις" που απαντά σε έργο των μέσων περίπου του 7ου αι. μ.Χ. (του βυζαντινού γιατρού Παύλου Αιγινήτη), αλλά είναι σαφές ότι το κείμενο έχει γραφτεί κατά μίμηση προγενέστερων γλωσσικών προτύπων.''


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2019)

Μάλιστα. Αυτό που στο Ετυμολογικό του Μπαμπινιώτη χαρακτηρίζεται «όψιμο ελληνιστικό». Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, Kathrin, και καλώς όρισες!


----------



## sarant (Mar 4, 2019)

Μπαμπινιώτης γράφει άρθρο για την απεύθυνση, με πολλή ξινίλα για τα λεξικά που "σπεύδουν να υιοθετήσουν" όποια λέξη βρουν μπροστά τους

https://www.protagon.gr/apopseis/ti-einai-afto-to-apefthynsi-k-babiniwti-44341792169


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2019)

Υποθέτω ότι στα θεατρικά εργαστήρια θα συνεχίσουν να μιλάνε για την «απεύθυνση του λόγου» χωρίς να αναρωτιούνται αν ο όρος ανήκει στο λεξιλόγιο της αριστεράς ή αν είναι προγραμμένος από τα λεξικά του Κέντρου Λεξικολογίας.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 5, 2019)

Είναι αστείο όμως το στυλ του Μπαμπινιώτη σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις (κάπως έτσι ήταν γραμμένο και το σχόλιό του για τα «γενόσημα»): τα μπερδεύει όλα μαζί κι όποιος βγάλει άκρη... Η λέξη υπήρχε, αλλά με άλλη έννοια, μετά δημιουργήθηκε με αυτή την έννοια αλλά ενοχλεί, αλλά είναι φυσιολογικό να δημιουργηθεί όπως και άλλες παρόμοιες, αλλά μαζί με το «πλατιού καλέσματος» ενοχλεί περισσότερο, και κακώς την έβαλαν κάποια λεξικά αλλά θα τη βάλουμε κι εμείς αργότερα, όταν θα αρχίσει να χρησιμοποιείται, αλλά ήδη χρησιμοποιείται παρόλο που ούτε το «απευθύνω» είναι σωστό και θα 'πρεπε να λέμε «αποτείνω» - τι λέω; αυτά λέω.


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2019)

Είναι ευκαιρία να θυμηθούμε μερικές χρήσιμες μορφές αναζήτησης στο απαραίτητο εργαλείο του λεξικογράφου που λέγεται Google:

1. Με χρονικό περιορισμό. Για να βρούμε σελίδες που δεν επηρεάζονται από την επικαιρότητα, βάζουμε χρονικό φίλτρο με τελευταίο έτος το 2018.
https://www.google.com/search?q=απε...source=lnt&tbs=cdr:1,cd_min:,cd_max:2018&tbm=

2. Στις σελίδες της ΕΕ (site:europa.eu):
https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=απεύθυνση+site:europa.eu

3. Στο scholar.google.com:
https://scholar.google.gr/scholar?hl=en&as_sdt=0,5&q=απεύθυνση&btnG=

Είναι τόσο πειστικά τα ευρήματα που θα έπειθαν και τον πιο κακόπιστο λεξικογράφο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2019)

sarant said:


> Στο σημερινό άρθρο κλέβω ασύστολα δυο σημειώματα τούτου του θρεντ:
> https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2019/02/28/apefthinsi/



Και υπάρχει συνέχεια, μετά το μπαμπινιωτικό:
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2019/03/06/mpampiniotis-3/


----------

